# RM Vertex RSL, welche Teile?



## xcrider (11. April 2010)

Hi!
Hab mir ein Vertex 50 RSL gekauft und will es nun etwas "customizieren", heisst leichter machen und gleichzeitig etwas optische Verbesserungen.
Laufräder, Reifen, Federgabel und Bremsen sind schon bestellt.
Ich will eine leichte Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker in weiss verbauen und die schwarzen Easton EA50 Teile austauschen. 

Nun meine Frage:
Was passt besser von der Marke an ein Rocky? Syncros oder Ritchey? 

Oder kennt ihr noch andere Hersteller die leichte weisse Teile herstellen? Syntace hat zwar welche aber den Vorbau gibts soviel ich weiss nur im Cube Design in weiss.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273881

gibts auch in weiß.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. April 2010)

hab noch was, gibt es auch als DEUS-Variante... Gewicht 250gr. bei 660mm breite..


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2010)

XLC macht auch vorbauten und sind recht leicht. Geh mal auf ebay und gib einfach vorbau/lenker weiss ein. Da kommt genug raus. Ansonsten als sattelstütze wäre doch auch thomson geil. nimm auf jedenfall ne gerade...sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## xcrider (11. April 2010)

Danke für die Tips!

Ich mag keinen Riser Lenker. 

XLC hat leider keine Sattelstütze in weiss. Trotzdem Danke für den Tip, den die Bar Ends von XLC sind Top.

Ich würde gerne alles von einer Marke haben, das der Markenmix nicht so extrem ist. Race Face Kurbel ist ja schon verbaut und ein FSA Steuersatz, die beiden bleiben auch dran, da Sie Qualitätstechnisch und Gewichtstechnisch absolut OK sind. Leider bietet RaceFace nur Vorbau und Kurbel in Weiss an.

FSA und ControlTech wären auch noch eine Alternative.


----------

